
Apple Developer Site Down as Developers Report Possible Hack - ashishgandhi
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/09/06/apple-developer-site-down-possible-hack/
======
passivepinetree
Was at work and attempted to log into my Apple developer account to fix a
provisioning profile issue, and was presented with [0].

Apple's system status site [1] shows that several parts of their developer
portal are "under maintenance."

Yesterday my team couldn't access several Visual Studio Team Services sites
for our automated builds and release pipelines...it's been an unlucky week for
our dev tools so far. I'm almost wishing we were still using Jenkins, if only
to prevent dependencies on all these remote tools.

[0]:
[http://devimages.apple.com/maintenance](http://devimages.apple.com/maintenance)

[1]: [https://developer.apple.com/system-
status/](https://developer.apple.com/system-status/)

------
mikestew
Can’t get in via the website, but iTunes Connect lets me log in, and my Apple
ID is listed correctly. Granted, probably very different systems but I assume
there’s some commonality. Doesn’t do much good if you need to add a team
member, though.

